# Halloween Movies



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

freddy vs. jason i thought was pretty funny.. um.. there's my moms got a date with a vampire. Craft is really good.. bought witches, interview with a vampire, practical magic , ghostbusters, van haelsing , those are some old school movies. i dont know what age group your entertaining.. but i think all of those are age appropriate for everyone.


----------



## morriganna (Sep 3, 2008)

You could do 80s horror flicks - runswithvampires already mentioned Ghostbusters, but there was also Fright Night, An American Werewolf in London, the one where Eddie Murphy is a vampire...darn, what's that called again? There are many to choose from. And none of those were really all that gorey like Saw and the stuff today. If you want something more modern, there's always Shaun of the Dead! Loved that flick!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead would be a great choice.

I was also going to put Army of Darkness out there.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't believe I completely forgot about ghost busters!!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love, love, love Shaun of the Dead. When Good Ghouls Go Bad is another one of my favorites.


----------



## NaniO (Aug 25, 2008)

Evil dead is always a good one...it's kinda ridiculous, kinda scary . You could also do Army of Darkness ( much more amusing) or even Monster Squad...they just re-released that


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

not anything real funny, but i really enjoyed The Strangers! It comes out October 21 on DVD. It is not very bloody at all, the violence is not really even shown.
( I don't really reccomend it if you don't wanna get scared. I was terrified. It is my favorite horror thriller to date!)

TRAILER

YouTube - The Strangers Theatrical Trailer


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Beetlejuice
Nightmare Before X-mas
Clue
Edward Scissorhands
Universal's Frankenstein/Bride of Frankenstein/Dracula/The Mummy/Creature from the Black Lagoon/Wolfman

Any of the Abbot and Costello meets the... *insert monster here*

one of my personal favorites that is freaking hilarious (if you are familiar with mystery genre icons) and has an all star cast:
Murder By Death


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Any Tim Burton stuff is good for Halloween, I think. Especially, Nightmare before Christmas and Corpse Bride. Someone mentioned Monster Squad, I love that one!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Little Shop of Horrors (the 80's version with Rick Moranis)
Rocky Horror Picture Show
The Addams Family
Death Becomes Her


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Remembered a few more:

Wallace and Gromit's Curse of the Were-Rabbit
Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Dood, rent the notebook. Total scary.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

The 'Halloween Town' movies by Disney are fun for all ages to watch. If you have digital cable check out FearNet for freebies. Hope you have a great sleepover.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

morriganna said:


> You could do 80s horror flicks - runswithvampires already mentioned Ghostbusters, but there was also Fright Night, An American Werewolf in London, the one where Eddie Murphy is a vampire...darn, what's that called again?


Vampire In Brooklyn 

Lots of great suggestions here, and if you wanted to go old classic 80s horror, there's always Gremlins as well hehe


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

How about Disney's Haunted Mansion? It's a little bit scary for the kids, but not too much. And it's entertaining.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

The Worst Witch (1986) staring Tim Curry & Fairuza Balk
Island of Dr Moreau (1996) Fairuza Balk
The Private Eyes (1981) Tim Conway & Don Knotts
Ghost of Mr. Chicken (1966) Don Knotts
Darkness Falls (2003) PG-13 (2003)
Canterville Ghost (either 1986 or 1996 ver.)
House on Haunted Hill (1959)
Them (1954)
War of the Worlds (1953)


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Beetle Juice
When Good Ghouls Go Bad
The Haunting Hour: Don't Think About It
The Hollow
Halloween 4: The Return Of Michael Myers
Pumpkinhead
Night Of The Demons
Urban Legend
Scream
The Faculty
Halloween: H20
Fright Night

...some of them aren't really halloween movies and a few might scare some of the kids but all these movies are favorites of mine


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned only the greatest 80's horror show of all time (IMO): _*Dark Night of the Scarecrow*_

As it was a made for TV show, it is very appropriate for all ages. You can probably buy a DVD-R of it on ebay, but I once found it on VHS at my local Blockbuster. I understand it will be released on DVD next year.


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

Go for the American remake of The Ring. No blood but plenty of scares. 

The original Halloween is bloodless and aside from the one scene with Linda's breasts it's harmless. 

Night of the Living Dead is always good and lends to the Halloween/fall atmosphere. 

For a lighter tone pick up The Simpsons Treehouse of Terror DVD. It has four or maybe five of their annual Halloween specials. It's always good for a spirited laugh.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Humorus? Maybe Halloweentown. But personally I like the classic movies like, Night of the Living Dead (the 1990 remake, not as good as the origional), Attack of the Giant Gila Monster, etc. There is something about those black and white movies. Plus some of them are actually kinda funny,


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Start the night with light fare like:
Great Pumpkin, Halloween Tree, The Worst Witch, Addams Family movies...
Them onto The Lost Boys, Harry Potter, Hocus Pocus, The Witches...

Sounds like fun!


----------



## ScaryKidsScaringKidsxx (Sep 14, 2008)

you should try holloween town 1,2,3 there great for all ages!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Yeah Eddie Murphy is good !*



The Joker said:


> How about Disney's Haunted Mansion? It's a little bit scary for the kids, but not too much. And it's entertaining.


We do a movie night in the garage projected on the garage door, we have a creepy trail that leads to the service door as the entrance so we go all out with foggers and Tiki's on a few actors on the trail. I also blow up my huge inflatable house and use it as a exit after the movie. We have to keep the movies PG only because of all the little kids that come (avg. age is 9) so the most the movies listed here would never work. Last year we showed Monster House and that went over real good. Well after watching Disneys H.M. just recently I decided it would be perfect. Again with an age range of 6 to 14 its tuff to please all but they dress up and we had a sold out Garage last year....lol !


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Army of Darkness.....yes !!!!!!!!*



EvilMel said:


> Shaun of the Dead would be a great choice.
> 
> I was also going to put Army of Darkness out there.


Well I changed my movie to AOD, but after screening the DVD last night I found out it has some very foul words in it for 6 to 16 yr.olds. Bummer it only has like 5 bad words. Hoping I can find the SI FI version thats edit for TV. My boy wants to break out his new Gemmy chainsaw during Ash's chainsaw scenes....how cool. We'll have 40 kids in the garage for the movie night after they want our trail to enter in.


----------

